# REAL Gangsters!



## SifuPhil (May 17, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (May 17, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (May 17, 2013)

LOL - hard to tell which group is funnier!

I'll have to go with the first group, only because they don't seem to have the same tailors as the second group. layful:


----------

